# I guess I'm naive.....



## ccpro (Jul 29, 2013)

Well bros,
Some douche,.... one of my friends, one of you, or some other random asshole managed to hack my photo account.  I guess it's not hard?....but said asshole got access and facebooked me (I thought it was some asshole I knew!) and then sent my wife private messages with explicit photos of us together!  Needless to say, If I gave half the physical beating of the verbal beating my wife gave to me....some asshole would be drinking soup for 6 months.  This prick continued to to message her saying he was doing here a favor by telling her the info was out there!!!!  He's a do gooder....no shit....
Very frustrated and ready to pummel.....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Bro.  If you find out who it is let the rest of us know.  Thats Bullshit.


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2013)

Damn! that sucks ass!  was it thru Photobucket?


----------



## grind4it (Jul 29, 2013)

That's some fucked up shit.


----------



## ccpro (Jul 29, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Damn! that sucks ass!  was it thru Photobucket?



yes, I've since deleted all...I think?


----------



## graniteman (Jul 29, 2013)

There's alot of asswipes with too much time on their hands. Gotta make sure your passwords are tough. Good luck finding this asshole. You may try contacting photobucket and facebook, they may be able to trace the ip. Never know, it's worth a try


----------



## Georgia (Jul 29, 2013)

Dang man I got caught. Sorry.


----------



## mistah187 (Jul 29, 2013)

Shitty news man. Nothing is safe on the web. If someone wants the info bad enough it is attainable.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 29, 2013)

that sucks , sorry to hear


----------



## creekrat (Jul 29, 2013)

you're not naive.  There's just an abundance of fucking douchebag pieces of shit out there.  if it's somebody on here they should be banned on principal alone.  this motherfucker can't be trusted.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 29, 2013)

Man, that does suck...lucky thing it was just you and the Mrs.  Just sayin could have been way worse my friend...!


----------



## PFM (Jul 29, 2013)

No life pile of fucking shit. 

Contact PB & FB and have them track this bitch.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 29, 2013)

Probably a photo bucket employee......im sure they watch all of the pictures that get uploaded.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2013)

Damn, that's some bullshit. Sorry to hear man.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Shitty news man. Nothing is safe on the web. If someone wants the info bad enough it is attainable.




This is the truth unfortunately that's the wold we live in now days


----------



## Jada (Jul 29, 2013)

Damn bro, crazy. U need to contact bucket and face and find out who the fk did that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2013)

thats why i dont fuck with facebook or any other sites beside SI


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2013)

I know with photobucket there is a way to keep some photos private.  This has always made me a bit nervous because I'm not positive how that function works.


----------



## R1rider (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear brother, thats some serious messed up shit

track the fucker down and kneecap him..


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jul 29, 2013)

Dirt bag!! I'd strangle the fk


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 29, 2013)

That is F'ed up brother.......sorry to hear this.  There are always trouble makers out there, and since they can do it behind the scenes they think they won't get caught.  WRONG!  Let us know if we can do anything for you.


----------



## ccpro (Jul 29, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Man, that does suck...lucky thing it was just you and the Mrs.  Just sayin could have been way worse my friend...!



You aint lyin....


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear bro.   Had some similar shit happen.  Only the most bitch ass of coward spineless fucks steal shit online.  They are too pussy to handle business in real life.   Try to backtrack through Facebook and bucket.  I hope you get to get to strangle this fuck nugget.


----------



## oldschool67 (Jul 30, 2013)

If you had lower and higher case letters, with a random number and it got hacked, then you could have had a keylog hack, watch what mail you open!if you had say a general password, wifes name, childs, then it was probably someone close to you who is jealous of you. change all your passwords to every site..everything. good luck and that does suck bro.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow thats freaking nuts! Id be getting ahold of photobucket to see if they can get an ip address or something from the last logon attempts


----------



## ccpro (Jul 30, 2013)

So this douche messages my wife on FB with a pic of my dick in her mouth and one of her bent over and sais "I bet you'd like to know how I got these".  "He also sais he hoped she took my load on her face like a good slut".  She replies, " who is this".  Douche "you don't know me, I just thought you'd like to know your info is available to find, I'm trying to do a good thing."  She asks "how did you get the pics, douche sais "the pics were public on photobucket", they weren't....still password protected!  He goes on about how he's misunderstood and trying to do right anonymously.
So first he berates her, then tells her he's doing the right thing?  Then he contradicts himself and tells her the pics were on a website which froze his browser....mine too!  All I know, is my wife is freaked.  This guy sent a friend request to me on saturday, I thought it was my old mechanic and let him in.  My wife tells me the same name sent her a friend request a week before and she denied it cause she didn't know him.  "TYLER FINES"  He's been on FB since 8/12 with no history, friends, info, etc.  

If this douche is in my state I want to find him and introduce myself.  All help welcome.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2013)

Fucker probably copied all ur shit, weird he would know ur facebook name? Unless he really knows u? Thought we had a tyler on here somewhere? Sorry tyler if ur not the guy here on si! 

Did u get ahold of photobucket to see if they could find the last ip address that connected to ur account?


----------



## j2048b (Jul 30, 2013)

Also grab one of ur pics and go to google, click on the top where it says image and drag n drop that image into the search bar to search the webziez to see if it has been placed anywhere else in the www


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 30, 2013)

Photobucket was always hacked easily 

There was so many pb accounts on 4chan back in the day

Stay away from pbucket


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 30, 2013)

ccpro said:


> So this douche messages my wife on FB with a pic of my dick in her mouth and one of her bent over and sais "I bet you'd like to know how I got these".  "He also sais he hoped she took my load on her face like a good slut".  She replies, " who is this".  Douche "you don't know me, I just thought you'd like to know your info is available to find, I'm trying to do a good thing."  She asks "how did you get the pics, douche sais "the pics were public on photobucket", they weren't....still password protected!  He goes on about how he's misunderstood and trying to do right anonymously.
> So first he berates her, then tells her he's doing the right thing?  Then he contradicts himself and tells her the pics were on a website which froze his browser....mine too!  All I know, is my wife is freaked.  This guy sent a friend request to me on saturday, I thought it was my old mechanic and let him in.  My wife tells me the same name sent her a friend request a week before and she denied it cause she didn't know him.  "TYLER FINES"  He's been on FB since 8/12 with no history, friends, info, etc.
> 
> If this douche is in my state I want to find him and introduce myself.  All help welcome.



Unfriendly that troll man

He's just a troll that tried to get yo wifes trust by actin like a white hat


----------



## regular (Jul 30, 2013)

ccpro said:


> If this douche is in my state I want to find him and introduce myself.  All help welcome.



Contact facebook and photobucket and request the ip address of the person who did this. Get me the IPs and I'll try to help you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2013)

Brb deleting PB acct


----------



## Yaya (Jul 31, 2013)

Whats a facebook?


----------



## ccpro (Jul 31, 2013)

regular said:


> Contact facebook and photobucket and request the ip address of the person who did this. Get me the IPs and I'll try to help you.



Regular,
Thank you,  but I don't think either entity will give me shit.  No laws, that I know of have been broke and I'm not LE.  Besides try to find a phone #....  I reported it to FB...just for the hell of it...and nothing. ...


----------



## regular (Jul 31, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Brb deleting PB acct



Do it. 

https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/social_network/Photobucket_SN_LEG-DOJ.PDF



ccpro said:


> Regular,
> Thank you,  but I don't think either entity will give me shit.  No laws, that I know of have been broke and I'm not LE.  Besides try to find a phone #....  I reported it to FB...just for the hell of it...and nothing. ...



You're right, they don't give a shit. However, being that it's your account typically companies will allow you to see which ip addresses accessed your account. Hackers don't have any right to privacy while they're accessing your account without premission. Gmail will give an account holder a list of ip addresses who have accessed their account. I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## oldschool67 (Jul 31, 2013)

ccpro said:


> So this douche messages my wife on FB with a pic of my dick in her mouth and one of her bent over and sais "I bet you'd like to know how I got these".  "He also sais he hoped she took my load on her face like a good slut".  She replies, " who is this".  Douche "you don't know me, I just thought you'd like to know your info is available to find, I'm trying to do a good thing."  She asks "how did you get the pics, douche sais "the pics were public on photobucket", they weren't....still password protected!  He goes on about how he's misunderstood and trying to do right anonymously.
> So first he berates her, then tells her he's doing the right thing?  Then he contradicts himself and tells her the pics were on a website which froze his browser....mine too!  All I know, is my wife is freaked.  This guy sent a friend request to me on saturday, I thought it was my old mechanic and let him in.  My wife tells me the same name sent her a friend request a week before and she denied it cause she didn't know him.  "TYLER FINES"  He's been on FB since 8/12 with no history, friends, info, etc.
> 
> If this douche is in my state I want to find him and introduce myself.  All help welcome.



you know each other, you just don't know its him/her(dont be fooled and keep all options open)..could be one of your wifes friends from work..bitches are real jealous. keep at it and be very patient, you will find out.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that chief. I don't even have FB anymore because of how often people get their private info jacked. 





PFM said:


> No life pile of fucking shit.
> 
> Contact PB & FB and have them track this bitch.



I would imagine they were behind a proxy. Also PB & FB don't care about your privacy.


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 11, 2013)

it's pathetic that someone actually took the time to do this. sucks man, sorry.


----------

